# 3 month old baby suggestions?



## AprilRamone (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all,
I did some newborn pictures of this baby recently at their home and now they want to get some where he is smiling and stuff.  But, I can't figure out where we should go to do pictures.  He's still kind of small to just be propping him up outside and they live up in the mountains and don't really have a regular yard with grass anyway.  Can anyone help me brainstorm some ideas of where we could do another photo shoot?  
There might be some leaves already on the ground by the time we do this...what if we did one where he was lying in a pile of leaves?
Any other suggestions?  I would greatly appreciate them!
-April


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 22, 2006)

is there a park nearby?  a nice piece of grass can be real nice if the background is good...


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you looking for outdoor suggestions only? At that age setting the baby near a window works well because they can't crawl away yet and it makes for good light  For outdoors have them bring a blanket and you can set the baby on that if the yard isn't very soft/grassy. You can try some props outside, a basket, etc to try some other poses. If they have a Boppy pillow or something similar cover that with a blanket and it will help the baby sit up better. 

The leaves idea is cute if the parents are okay with the baby eating a few of them. At that age almost eveything goes straight into their mouths. Some parents (like me) don't mind at all but others are more worried about dirt & bugs


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

The old baby board is a good thing to have if you plan to do many baby pictures. Then you can put them on any table that you have handy.  A black background and cover usually work the best, but lots of things are possible


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 22, 2006)

I do a lot of stuff with kids at the park...I'm thinking she doesn't mind if it's indoors or outdoors.  She just said she'd be happy if we could come up with a unique location.  I'm going to float the idea of doing some grass shots or leaf shots since we already did the available light by the window type shots before.
Thanks for the suggestions everyone and keep them coming


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 22, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Are you looking for outdoor suggestions only? At that age setting the baby near a window works well because they can't crawl away yet and it makes for good light.



Alison, you're starting to scare me a bit...  it's like you're INSIDE MY HEAD!

Anyway, April...  is "unique" really important?  I'm thinking "personal."  In her home with her stuff.  Maybe push a bed near a window?  Have some personal things neaby that can be included in the image.  Pillows...  blankets...  that sort of thing.  I'm thinking something with texture...  woven maybe.

Lets us know what you decide.  Good luck!

Pete


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> The old baby board is a good thing to have if you plan to do many baby pictures. Then you can put them on any table that you have handy.  A black background and cover usually work the best, but lots of things are possible



What is a baby board? Sounds interesting!

Pete, I think it's  because we both shoot a lot of young children  

I agree with the unique statement though, personal in home photos are very different from most of the pictures that I see parents getting these days. I belong to several parenting forums and the majority get photos done in a chain studio (nothing wrong with that) but they all look a lot alike. If you go to their home I bet you can do both. What about following Mom & Baby through a typical day....photos of them feeding, snuggling, playing, etc.


----------



## theoryblue (Aug 22, 2006)

I see your dilema especially with him only being 3 months old. What about if you nestle him in some flowers or take a blanket outside and position him on his back and stomach on that?


----------

